# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Primeiro Nano 120l

## Cristóvão Veríssimo

boas, venho aqui mostar o setup do meu nano e mais tarde o seu "dia a dia"

Aquario - 80x40x40 Vidromoldura
Iluminação - 6x24w T5 DIY 2 x actnicas (Material Aquaeden-shop)
Circulação - 2 x Tunze Nanosttream 6025 total 4600l/h a pensar aumentar..
Escumador - deltec MCE 600 (cortei os tubos e silenciei-o)
Substrato - Areão de coral
Aquecimento - Termostato Aqua szut 250w

Manutenção - Trocar entre 10 a 20 lts por semana com água natural
Reposição: ainda a definir

Estou a pensar colocar um filtro de cascata com apenaas carvão activado la dentro para o ligar talvez semana sim semana nao (ainda a definir)

Agradeço toda ajuda possivel pois é o meu primeiro reef, Qualquer coisa que vejam mal ou a melhorar por favor avisem!

e ficou assim:



O escumador:



Agora fica mais de um mês a ciclar (com RV a trazer amanha) para depois começar a colocar os primeiros vivos  :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço e Obrigado a todos os que me ajudaram!

----------


## AndreCardoso

Parece-me bem. Só penso que poderias colocar mais areia de coral. Quantos Kg tens ?

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Olá,
Tenho cerca de 10Kg acho que nem os 10 meti, como li pelo forum que muito areão pode originar uma bomba de nitritos nao quiz carregar muito, apenas deixar o suficiente para o estetico.

Ontem notei alguns grãos de areia a rastejar, será esta circulação excessiva?

Abraços

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Pessoalmente também acho um leito de areia muito pouco profundo.

Faz uma pesquisa aqui no forum sobre "deep sand beds", para entenderes as vantagens de uma maior camada de areão.

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Neste momento está assim:



Rocha viva só no sabado pois está na loja ainda a maturar...

Obrigado

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Neste momento está assim:
> 
> 
> 
> Rocha viva só no sabado pois está na loja ainda a maturar...
> 
> Obrigado


Na minha opinião reforçava esse leito até chegar aos 3-4cm de altura.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

O aumento da altura de areia que o Cristovão tem actualmente para 3/4 cm não traz qualquer vantagem, já que em qualquer uma das 2 situações não existe desnitrificação.

Num Nano, não acho a DSB muito vantajosa (Camada de areão superior a 7cm de altura).

O unico senão de ter uma camada tão fina de areia, é no caso do Cristovão colocar um volume de circulação muito elevado, que pode nalgumas zonas, deixar o vidro do fundo á vista.

Cps
Gil

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva,

Sobre a altura e o processo de desnitrificação em nanos ainda não me consigo pronunciar, pelo que deixo a palavra a quem entende sobre a matéria (aqui o nosso amigo Gil).

Eu faz-me impressão a altura porque com alguma dispesrão que possa ocorrer no areão , basta escorregar uma rocha e existe sempre o risco de estalar o vidro da base.

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

boa noite,
Sem perceber muito do aassunto,(com base no que tenho lido antes de iniciar) coloquei apenas esta camada de areão pela razao que fala o amigo Gil Miguel!
De qualquer maneira agora ao adicionar a RV, adicionei tambem o restinho de areão que me tinha sobrado (uns 200g)

E com rocha ficou assim:



Tem um bocado rocha a mais tambem me parece mas foi o que consegui  :Admirado:  vou deixar maturar toda e depois logo tiro alguma!

Obrigado pela ajuda  :Vitoria:  

Um abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Verissimo

Ora ora ora mias um Algarvio nos salgados, é bom ver isso.
Olha no que diz ao setup acho que esta tudo porreiro, no areao concordo com o Gil e com o Gonçalo mas eu particularmente gosto de ver o areao no aquario.
A calha vais deixar dessa altura? Nao esta muito alta?
No layout tambem esta porreiro mas acho que esta muito linear, que que achas tirar a rocha que ta o monte do lado esquerdo e a do centro que faz ponte e colocar tudo no monte direito, para nao ficar muito direito?
Vai dando novidades e continuaçao de um bom projecto

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

boas, andei a mexer no layout e deixei-o assim mas ainda nao me convenceu...






> *Anthony* 
> A calha vais deixar dessa altura? Nao esta muito alta?


Por acaso ela dantes tinha um suporte mais baixo, aumentei estes suportes depois de decidir partir para o salgado...estará muito alto!?está a 17cm da linha da agua...

Obrigado a todos pelas dicas!

Um abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> boas, andei a mexer no layout e deixei-o assim mas ainda nao me convenceu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por acaso ela dantes tinha um suporte mais baixo, aumentei estes suportes depois de decidir partir para o salgado...estará muito alto!?está a 17cm da linha da agua...
> 
> Obrigado a todos pelas dicas!
> 
> Um abraço


Boas

Acho que de momento nao ha problema, alias nunca tera, mas se depois quiseres ter uns duros se calhar estara muito alta, e com ela mais baixa mais luz teras pos corais crescerem.
ja agora fizes te essa calha, que que usaste como reflectores?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Ontem ainda fui mexer mais no layout, conclusão fiquei todo stressado e o layout ficou uma desgraça, e uma bomba a fazer barulho por causa de uma rocha e o escumador a fazer mais bolhas! enfim... quando tiver paciencia pego nele outra vez!

Reflectores usei apenas papel autocolante prateado  :Coradoeolhos:  

Pois se calhar vou baixa-la um pouco...

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá a todos,

Vou arriscar uma opinião que também serve de pergunta para mim claro.

As bombas nano nas primeiras fotos estavam à mesma altura e viradas para a frente do aquário. Depois nas últimas fotos apenas vi uma (reflexo?) na mesma posição.

Não seria melhor colocá-las de frente para trás e a diferentes alturas? Será que actualmente não se anulam mutuamente as correntes?

Eu tenho as mesmas bombas e tenho muitos problemas de cianobactérias por isso tenho andado a tentar aprender qq coisa sobre circulação.

O que acham?

Abraços,
Raul Bernardino

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

boas,
Voltei a mexer no layout e desta vez espero definitivamente, não me parece ter ficado muito cheio de calhaus mas aceito e agradeço opiniões sobre o layout!






> *Raul Bernardino*


Pois fiz exactamente essa pergunta ao Luis Rodrigues, pois foi ao ver o aquario dele que decidi colocar as duas bombas do mesmo lado!
A corrente anda "sempre" para o mesmo lado (quando nao tens um controlador) sendo assim vai dar ao mesmo e fica melhor esteticamente!

Obrigado a todos!

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Cristovão, sinceramente prefiro o layout como tinhas antes, é muito mais natural, eu sei que agora é difícil colocar as rochas como tinhas, mas ao menos tentava...eu como sou adepto de layouts naturais gosto deles como o que tu tinhas antes, aquela foto do meio...agora, aqueles layouts com ilhas e tal, não fica nada natural, apesar de esticamente até ficar bonito em aquário largos...na minha opinião layouts tipo ilhas só para aquário mesmo enormes em largura e comprimento...
Já agora deixa te dizer que o teu equipamento é muito parecido ao meu, tenho o mesmo escumador e uma dessas bombas, o escumador acho muito bom, depois que afinei ele, está tirando muita matéria orgânica...força tens tudo para ter um exelente aquário...

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Cristovão,

Também gostei mais do primeiro Layout, rochas mais subidas e menos compactadas. Deixa as bombas à vista, torna-se mais fácil de limpar. Começaste com uma boa quantidade de rocha viva, força nas trocas de água e deixa passar pelo menos 1 mês até começar a introduzir os primeiros habitantes.

abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Não sei se estou a ver mal (provavelmente sim), mas parece-me que tens alguma rocha encostada ao vidro. Será ? Digo isto porque deves evitar essas situações sob a pena de vires a criar zonas mortas de circulação.

Não seria melhor colocar as bombas em posições opostas para uma maior dessiminação do fluxo de agua ? (é mesmo uma dúvida)

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

independentemente do layout, terás de desligar a luz durante o ciclo e adiciona kalkwasser, com a reposição da água de osmose. De resto é só esperar isso maturar.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Reflectores usei apenas papel autocolante prateado


Penso que poderias alterar isso, com aluminio polido ou inox polido para ter um melhor aproveitamento da luz, o sucesso de um bom aquario tambem passa pela luz, nao so os reflectores como as lampadas, penso que estejas a perder muita luz com esse autocolante no aki na max-mat ou no izi tens material desse e se poderes fazer um reflector para cada lampada melhor senao um reflector para cada duas lampadas, é a minha opiniao.
Ja agora que combinaçao tens de lampadas?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá,
> 
> independentemente do layout, terás de desligar a luz durante o ciclo e adiciona kalkwasser, com a reposição da água de osmose. De resto é só esperar isso maturar.


Boas bruno
Se nao estou em erro penso ter lido algures que o uso de apenas uma actinica (por exemplo) no ciclo era benefico, por qualquer razao que nao me lembro, mas penso que seria das algas.
Corrige me se estou errado.

Ja agora nao disseste no inicio se adicionavas kalk e como o Bruno falou nisso deixo te uns link com uns metodos simples de usar o kalk enquanto nao for usado o reactor de kalk:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....dor+Kalkwasser

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ighlight=pinga

Ha mais é uma questao de procurar.  :Coradoeolhos:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Boas, pessoal!
Desde ja agradeço toda a vossa frontalidade  :SbOk:  
Passo a responder  :SbSourire2:  



> *Filipe Pacheco:*
> Olá Cristovão, sinceramente prefiro o layout como tinhas antes, é muito mais natural, eu sei que agora é difícil colocar as rochas como tinhas, mas ao menos tentava...eu como sou adepto de layouts naturais gosto deles como o que tu tinhas antes, aquela foto do meio...


Pois eu tambem gostei mesmo desse layout mas como mexi estraguei tudo  :Icon Cry:  Paciencia, ja mexi um pouco mais e parece que vou ficar como deixei por agora..




> *Ricardo Rodrigues:*
> Também gostei mais do primeiro Layout, rochas mais subidas e menos compactadas. Deixa as bombas à vista, torna-se mais fácil de limpar. Começaste com uma boa quantidade de rocha viva, força nas trocas de água e deixa passar pelo menos 1 mês até começar a introduzir os primeiros habitantes.


Yup tambem gostava como disse atrás! Em relação as bombas, será mesmo a proxima coisa a alterar  :Smile:  devo deixar pouco mais de 1 mês a ciclar...




> *Gonçalo Rio:*
> Não sei se estou a ver mal (provavelmente sim), mas parece-me que tens alguma rocha encostada ao vidro. Será ? Digo isto porque deves evitar essas situações sob a pena de vires a criar zonas mortas de circulação.


Provalemente viste bem, deve estar uma ou outra escostada mas tambem vou tentar solucionar isso, obrigado pelo reparo  :Smile:  Quanto as bombas vou mudar como disse atrás!




> *Bruno Quinzico:*
> terás de desligar a luz durante o ciclo e adiciona kalkwasser, com a reposição da água de osmose. De resto é só esperar isso maturar.


Yup, a luz so liguei para a foto... ja encomendei o kalk e a osmose e estou a espera que cheguem para começar! devo deixar pouco mais de 1 mês a ciclar,quero tudo bem feito  :SbSourire:  




> *Anthony Rosado Neto:*
> Penso que poderias alterar isso, com aluminio polido ou inox polido para ter um melhor aproveitamento da luz, o sucesso de um bom aquario tambem passa pela luz, nao so os reflectores como as lampadas, penso que estejas a perder muita luz com esse autocolante no aki na max-mat ou no izi tens material desse e se poderes fazer um reflector para cada lampada melhor senao um reflector para cada duas lampadas, é a minha opiniao.


Pois por acaso ja tinha pensado nisso, pensei em comprar reflectores mas eram um bocado caros, talvez vá mesmo ver nos sitios que recomendas!  :SbOk3:  as lampadas serao:
2 x Osram 24w Blue (actinicas certo!?)
1 x Blau T5 24w 10000k
1 x Sylvania Aquastar T5 24w 10000k
2 x Blau T5 24w 15000k
Dispostas desta maneira:



Conhecem estas lampadas? Será facil aguentar alguns "duros"?

Em relação ao kalk estudei bem a lição, vou usar o sistema manual de um garrafão duro com sistema de soro de facilmente limpar para nao entupir rapidamente, a pingar uns 3 a 5l por noite de osmose + kalk.

Este fim de semana vou buscar agua e fazer a 1ª tpa, como disse antes dei uns toques no layout e deve ficar assim por agora. Depois posto foto!

ja agora, fiquei interessado se Faz bem ou nao uma actinica no inicio do ciclo...

Obrigado pelas vossas opiniões, Estão a ajudar bastante!!!

Um abraço  :Vitoria:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas

Sim se puderes muda os reflectores que isso melhora, a combinaçoes das cores das lampadas nao percebo muito disso (e nem so :Coradoeolhos: ) mas deixo te um link de um aquario espectacular do nosso amigo Paulo Oliveira com umas cores espectaculares, mas claro as cores nao é so pelas lampadas mas eu em especial gosto da combinaçao de lampadas, tens este e outros espectaculares tambem.
Dizes que tens o kalk encomendo, mas é o da farmacia ou mesmo para aquarios?
Pensas usar esse sistema do pinga pinga sempre ou pensas depois usar um reactor de kalk?

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Boas,

Bem fui para ir apanha agua mas cheguei tarde!! Não apanhamos nada, a maré ja estava muito cheia e parada com algumas porcarias para la a boiar!

Mas fui apanhar uns heermitas da nossa costa para me limparem a rocha viva que vinha muito suja mesmo, montei um filtro externo apenas 'temporariamente' para xupar a muita porcaria que os hermitas vão deixando a pairar mas devo desmontar o filtrto daqui a uma semana ou duas.

No layout nao vou mexer mais, apenas se necessario tirar algumas pedras a quando da adição de corais caso haja falta de espaço!




Fartei-me da circulação, era mesmo muita como prervia e ontem depois de mudar tudo tinha um buraco no meio do areão!!  :Admirado:  tirei uma tunze de 2300l/h e meti no lugar uma koralia de 900l/h ficando com total de 3200l/h quase 30x o volume do aqua!

Anthony Rosado Neto, Yap ja vi o aquario do Paulo Oliveira, Tambem gostei muito das cores e da disposição das lampadas!!

Já fui ontem ao MaxMat e encontrei a chapa para fazer reflectores mas chiça, éra bem cara  :Coradoeolhos:   tenho de estudar uma maneira de adquirir aquilo!!

O kalk é da farmacia por enquanto, e a tecnica do pinga pinga em principio durárá uns bons tempos, não vejo alternativa agora!

Como monto um reactor de kalk num aquario pequeno desdes e sem sump?

Ja comprei o carvão activado,só falta meter no compartimento do escumadora!

Obrigado a todos!

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

boas,
Apenas para actualizar...

Voltei a mexer no layout e consegui definir um e vai ficar mesmo como está.
Mexi na circulação, ficou 1xtunze 2300l/h + 1x koralia 900l/h total 3200l/h quase 30x o volume do aquario.
A calha ja tem reflectores DIY com material do MAXMAT.
Amanha começo com a adição de kalk.
Adiciono Calcio +3 da redsea semanalmente.
Introduzi uns hermitas da nossa costa,2 hermitas patas azuis, e 2 Lysmata seticaudata.

Algas ainda nao vejo nada...
Coralina tambem ainda nao vejo nada...

Não consigo eliminar as bolhas do escumador mesmo com um "T"
Foto:



Um abraço

----------


## Christian Gnad

> boas,
> Apenas para actualizar...
> 
> Voltei a mexer no layout e consegui definir um e vai ficar mesmo como está.
> Mexi na circulação, ficou 1xtunze 2300l/h + 1x koralia 900l/h total 3200l/h quase 30x o volume do aquario.
> A calha ja tem reflectores DIY com material do MAXMAT.
> Amanha começo com a adição de kalk.
> Adiciono Calcio +3 da redsea semanalmente.
> Introduzi uns hermitas da nossa costa,2 hermitas patas azuis, e 2 Lysmata seticaudata.
> ...


Viva,
realmente essa descarga em cascata não faz qq sentido! E além do barulho e salpicos, essas microbolhas são prejudiciais quer para as rochas quer para os futuros corais.
Conheces os Escumadores da TMC? Tive um V2 800 cuja descarga funciona da seguinte forma:
Na saida existe uma mangueira com sensivelmente 4 cm de diametro que encaixa no centro de um cesto, também ele hang on para que o possas deslocar para longe do escumador se quiseres, com fundo tipo rede e completamente preenchido com espuma até 1 cm acima da superficie da água. Resultado: a água escoa pelo fundo enquanto as bolhas sobem pela espuma e "rebentam" ainda dentro da espuma que está fora de água não fazendo nem barulho nem salpicos... 
Acho estranho esse Deltec não ter um sistema similar...

 Abraço

----------


## PedroMariani

Boas Christian, este escumador tem uma espátula na saida da água para o aqua, mas se bem percebi o Cristovão diz que cortou os tubos  portanto deve de ser por isso que a queda de água provoca as tais microbolhas exactamente por falta dessa queda de água com espátula, visto que com esta cai muito mais suave dentro do aqua.

Abraço.

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

boas,
Pois a Regua acho que fica mesmo muito mal dentro do aquario, e como cortei o bocal a agua passa por baixo da regua sem tocar nela...
Hoje arranjei este "T" é como alguns users usam mas em borracha, tem um buraco no topo para sair o ar...



O meu escumador tambem desliga durante a noite, poderá ser disso as micro bolhas nao dezaparecerem nao?

EDIT: mesmo com o T,as bolhas continuam, mas acabei de montar! esta noite fica ligado a ver se acaba as bolhas!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas

Porque que desligas o escumador a noite?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Porque o aquário está no meu quarto, torna-se mais facil dormir com ele desligado  :Smile:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Porque o aquário está no meu quarto, torna-se mais facil dormir com ele desligado


Pois percebo te, mas achas que nao vais ter problemas a medio/longo prazo?
Detritos que acabam por nao ser escumados, aumentos de nitratos e nitritos, se nao tou em erro a um membro que tambem desligava o escumador a noite e teve um problema qualquer, e pensa que possa ter sido o motivo.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

nao ha problema desligar o escumador durante algumas horas tenho estado em contacto com varios  aquarofilista de reef no reino unido que usam essa tecnica para evitar que o escumador tire toda a materia organica e inorganica do aquario , deixando as  bacterias existentes no mesmo  fazer o serviço  de desnitrificaçao dos exedentes poluentes  :Pracima:

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Pois eu ja tinha pedido algumas opiniões e pelo que me diziam nao havia problema em desligar!
A unica coisa que vejo que pode influenciar é na calibração do escumador, não será tão facil ficar completamente calibrado por desligar todas as noites..

De qualquer maneira meti-lhe um relogio e programei para desligar as 1h e ligar de manha as 8h, por isso tambem nao passa assim muito tempo desligado,se bem que com isto das bolhas ando maluco e ah dois dias que nao o desligo a ver se dezaparecem e o escumador estabiliza!

Amanha chega uma euphyllia paradivisa  :Smile:

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

boas,
Depois de uns precalços parece estar tudo no bom caminho, 1 flavescens a melhorar do olho, 2 ocellaris fortes e valentes a ser bem alimentados e o escumador a melhorar a sua prestação depois de ontem o João Castelo a quem agredeço,dar uma GRANDE ajuda, por isso actualizo o setup pois ja mudei algumas coisas e adicionei outras!

Aquário: Aquário 80x40x40 110L
Sump: Não tem
Iluminação: Calha DIY 6xT5 24w > 3x Blau 15000k + 1x8500k Grolux + 2xOsram blue 
Escumador: Deltec MCE 600
Circulação: 1 x Koralia 1500 l/h + 1 x Koralia 900l/h Total - 2400 l/h
Substrato: Areão de coral + 20kg Rocha Viva

Tudo ainda Não definitivo!!
Vivos:
1x Zebrasoma Flavescens (Temporario)
2x Amphiprion Ocellaris
1x Ctenochaetus strigosus (a adquirir..)
1x Salaria fasciatus (a adquirir..)
3x Pterapogon kauderni (a adquirir..)
3x Nemateleotris magnifica (a adquirir..)

Invertebrados/Limpesa:
1x Lysmata seticaudata
2x Lysmata Amboinensis
1x Lysmata Debelius (a adquirir..)
1x Ophiolepis superba (a adquirir..)

Corais:
Duros SPS: (by P.Oliveira)
Acropora polipos roxos 
Acropora staghorn 
Acropora digitata green 
Millepora rosa 
Seriatopora hystrix 
Pocillopora damicornis verde e rosa 

Duros LPS:
Euphyllia paradivisa
Catalaphyllia Jardinei
Trachyphyllia Geoffroyi
Caulastrea furcata verde fluorescente (A Procura..)

Moles:
Sinularia flexibilis (A Procura..)

Critiquem a vontade, com algumas ajudas vou torcer para que continue a correr tudo pelo melhor!

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Cristóvão  :Olá:  

Por um lado agradeço a simpatia das tuas palavras mas por outro até podem pensar que é verdade  :SbSourire2:  

Bem, não tinha visto ainda este tópico e agora, pelas fotos, percebi algumas coisas, nomeadamente o furo  :HaEbouriffe:  .

O aquário está no bom caminho.

Também me parece que a quantidade de  areão é adequada .

Uma opinião - porque não encostas o escumador à esquerda? O tubo de entrada de água no escumador fica na vertical e tudo mais discreto. A bomba pode ficar na lateral.
Se o tubo que colocas-te na saida do escumador está a dar resultado, deixa ficar. Se não estiver a dar resultado e já que não gostas da espátula, tenta com um cotovelo de 45º e julgo que é de 40 mmm, acrescentando uma pequena placa de plástico ou acrilico para a água escorrer até ao nivel do aquário.

Conforme falámos não há nenhuma vantagem para o aquário em desligar o escumador, só mesmo por outras razões.

Mantém uma boa circulação à superficie pois é também importantissimo.

Em relação ao strigosus é uma excelente escolha mas tenho algumas reservas que o consigas colocar com o Flavescens lá. Não vai ser fácil.

Bem agora é só esperar. O tempo é que vai ajustar o teu sistema à medida que for maturando.

Um grande abraço e continuação de um bom trabalho.

JC

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

ola!
João, tambem queria meter o escumador nas laterais,mas nao meto por isto:



De resto, vai andando... tpas tpas tpas  :Smile: 

Obrigado pelas dicas

----------


## André Nunes

belo aqurio, em quanto te ficou o preço da calha mais as lampadas?

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Olá,

Apenas gastei  no material:
3x balastro 2x24w +/- 18 cada balastro
12x casquilhos p/ lampadas +/- 0.70 cada cada casquilho
3m fio electrico 3
6x lampadas +/- 13 cada lampada
Chapa para reflectores  +/- 25

Abraço!

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Boas,

Topico Encerrado.
Aquario desmontado para montagem de um maior.

----------

